# Fruit on a Keto diet ?



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Can i have fruit and if so which ones or which to avoid ?

Cheers


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

no fruit on keto the fruit sugars {fractose} contain carbs and will kick you out of ketosis........ any carbs you do have must come from green veg and nuts but they will only be trace amounts


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

If you don't fancy Keto, then try googling the Paleo diet. Very similar, but more fruit.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

You can, but it needs to be low sugar fruit. So 100g of strawberries or a small slice of melon or some raspberries wont knock you out of keto.


----------



## Wee Bry (Apr 4, 2009)

No fruit, no *added* carbs of any kind . The carbs in a keto diet come from, as ste247 says, fibourous sources (greens, nuts, and natural peanut butter).


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually part of the reason why fruit is low on the GI is that fructose converts into fat, not glucose.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Actually part of the reason why fruit is low on the GI is that fructose converts into fat, not glucose.


Would you care to explain?


----------



## littlemick (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with no fruit. Dan Duchaine's "Bodyopus" used fruit to quickly bring you out of ketosis for the carb up phase. The reason is that fructose is primarily stored in the liver and this is were the change out of ketosis takes place, all other cabs will be first stored in the muscle this would take a long time to bring you out of ketosis as all the muscle would be refilled before the liver.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

littlemick said:


> I agree with no fruit. Dan Duchaine's "Bodyopus" used fruit to quickly bring you out of ketosis for the carb up phase. The reason is that fructose is primarily stored in the liver and this is were the change out of ketosis takes place, all other cabs will be first stored in the muscle this would take a long time to bring you out of ketosis as all the muscle would be refilled before the liver.


How does the body preferentially store glycogen in the liver rather than the muscles, based on what sort of carbohydrate has been consumed?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wee Bry said:


> No fruit, no *added* carbs of any kind . The carbs in a keto diet come from, as ste247 says, fibourous sources (greens, nuts, and natural peanut butter).


no fruit that's right .. fruit is simple sugar.


----------



## littlemick (Sep 8, 2009)

When fructose is absorbed in the gut it is taken directly to the liver where one of two things happens to it: It is either converted into liver glycogen or it is converted into fat (to be stored!). If liver glycogen stores are NOT full then it will be converted mostly into liver glycogen but if liver glycogen stores are full it will be converted into fat. Fructose is four times as efficient at replenishing liver glycogen than glucose.Glucose absorbed in the gut passes right through the liver and is carried by the blood stream to the muscles (where it can be stored as muscle glycogen).


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

littlemick said:


> When fructose is absorbed in the gut it is taken directly to the liver where one of two things happens to it: It is either converted into liver glycogen or it is converted into fat (to be stored!). If liver glycogen stores are NOT full then it will be converted mostly into liver glycogen but if liver glycogen stores are full it will be converted into fat. Fructose is four times as efficient at replenishing liver glycogen than glucose.Glucose absorbed in the gut passes right through the liver and is carried by the blood stream to the muscles (where it can be stored as muscle glycogen).


Unless muscle glycogen is also full in which case glucose will also be stored as fat also. Fructose will not be stored as fat if your muscles are in glycogen defisit. Your body is not that fussy.


----------



## littlemick (Sep 8, 2009)

Fructose is not directed in to the blood it is taken to your liver where it is converted to liver glycogen until the enzyme runs out, then the rest is converted to triglycerides, the liver can only convert 50g of fructose to liver glycogen in 24hours. It would seem the body is quite fussy as the fructose is either stored in the liver as glycogen or converted to fat and not passed on to the muscle regardless of the muscles glycogen state. These arent my opinions but reserched items from people far more clever than me, although that isnt anything to shout about.


----------

